# The Nostradamus Code



## mavihs (Jan 2, 2008)

hey guys, 
yesterday my friend told me about the The Nostradamus Code. 

has any1 read it? 

i heard that he had predicted lots of stuff which ahv come true & r going 2. 
he has also predicted about world war 3.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jan 2, 2008)

ha... mein library se ekbar poora Nostradamus collection laya tha... achcha tha... man, aeroplanes ka explanation cool tha... lekin seriously ye itna interesting nehi hai jitna lagta hai... ek do page parne ke baad bor lag jata hai...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

What code


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 2, 2008)

i dnt know, haven't read it myself...but i've heard that he had predicted many things which have happened in recent times.
it doesn't quote exactly what will happen, but in terms of some signs/indications.

Like for tsunami, it was written that in _blah-blah_ year, a natural calamity related to sea will take place which will be unparalleled...and so on...

about WWIII, i am not too sure...


----------



## mavihs (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is somthin 1 found:-

it is widely predicted that the world will end on the 21st of December 2012. 

To name just a few, the Mayans, Nostradamus, the hopi indians, St Malachy and Edgar Cayce all made predictions for either the end of the world or a major catastrophe on this date. 

References can also be found in the Bible, the ancient chinese I-Ching and the Bible code. 

Einstein predicted the polar shift for this date and NASA have since confirmed this. 

December 2012 also sees the completion of the earths 26,000 year axis shift. 

The Mayans predicted thousands of years ago that 2001 would see a solar eclipse over Mexico city and got it right to the exact date. 

Is it all just a coincidence that so many cultures and religions have for thousands of years predicted this date as the end of the world?


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

boy , end of world theory again , why worry , we are all going to die na


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

The end of the world is supposed to end on, or around the date of December 21, 2012 depending on various prophecies. One thing is for sure, each of these prophecies all coincidently have the world ending same time frame. Here are a few of the predictions/prophecies. 


The mayan calendar is set to end on December 21, 2012 after being historically accuarate for thousands of years. 

Prophecy of the Popes - This started with Saint Malachy in the 12th century. In 1138 A.D., Malachy was summoned to Rome by Pope Innocent II. While he was in Rome, Malachy experienced visions of future popes which he wrote down. He did not write their names, but instead revealed the popes to come by symbolic titles in Latin. His prophecy contained mottos for 112 Popes starting with Celestine (1143 a.d.). The mottos he established have been linked to every pope in the same exact order. Pope Benedict XVI, our current pope, is the 111th Pope in the list. After listing off all 112 mottos Saint Malachy concluded with: 
"In the final persecution of the Holy Roman Church there will reign Peter the Roman, who will feed his flock among many tribulations; after which the seven hilled city will be destroyed and the dreadful Judge will judge the people. The End” 

The 1997 book The Bible Code claims that, according to certain algorithms of the Bible code, a meteor, asteroid or comet will collide with the Earth. 

The book The Nostradamus Code speaks of a series of natural disasters caused by a comet (possibly as above) that will allow the third Antichrist to disperse his troops around the globe under the guise of aid in preparation for a possible nuclear war, although in the strictest sense it is unspecific as to nuclear war or some other natural or man caused destruction. 

The book The Orion Prophecy claims that the Earth's magnetic field will reverse. 

In the year 2012 “433 Eros”, the second-largest Near Earth Object on record is expected to pass Earth at 0.1790 astronomical units. NASA studied Eros in the NEAR Shoemaker probe launched February 2000.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm...& I was planning to get married in 2012 only...


Mom...I need to talk to u about something


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

think about getting married in space.
Maybe the aliens will save us & take us 2 there planet.


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 3, 2008)

and add to that scientist only discovered the black hole at the center of galaxy only 5yrs back...which mayans did much long ago


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

am amazed how there were able to come up with black hole so long ago and how all there info was lost . .


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> and add to that scientist only discovered the black hole at the center of galaxy only 5yrs back...which mayans did much long ago


hey,
can u put more light on that.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

world will not end in such a sudden!  infact digit member $$gururaj$$ claimed that world was over by 21/12/2007


----------



## x3060 (Jan 3, 2008)

well , that really did not had a long backing up is it ? . . no maya , NASA , nostra, . . nothing . so we lived


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 3, 2008)

If the world is gonna end, it will. Nothing we can do abt it. Just as someone like on the forum said " No one would remain to miss the world."

If its not then this is plain bs and waste of time.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 3, 2008)

I know how the world will end... Maybe, just maybe... something will disable all pirated softwares and most of the ppl will be screwed []


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

Lolzzz!!!
or mabe the M$ will take over whole of Open Sourse!!!


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 3, 2008)

mavihs said:


> Lolzzz!!!
> or mabe the M$ will take over whole of Open Sourse!!!



if that the case might be....MetalheadGautham will be very upset...

@gx_saurav:
i thot u were already married


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 3, 2008)

Anywys- i cheked the Nostradamus buk that i hav... it doesnt mention anythin abt 2012 

However, he does mention abt sun gobbling the earth in 7000AD or so


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 3, 2008)

you guys mean nostradamus the di*khead?Saw a movie about him way back when I was in 9th standard.HE just wrote some very general phrases,and I mean very general.Some peoples started linking them to current happenings and rest they say is history.Books were written,movies made,newspaper colums filled,aren't these things always interesting?


Try to get hold of his original text,and you will know the truth.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 3, 2008)

gobbling....impossible...according to scientific studies....sun will burn out and earth will drift away from earth due to loss in its gravitational force... 


@The Devil: buddy atleast do not call him the di*khead...very rude of you


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 3, 2008)

thats what Nostradamus uncle says...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 3, 2008)

gagan007 said:


> @The Devil: buddy atleast do not call him the di*khead...very rude of you


yea very rude of me,but he was really one IMO.


----------



## mavihs (Jan 3, 2008)

hey,
which movie was it.
can u give me the name of the movie.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 3, 2008)

^^forgot.And yea I also watched a program on him on history channel sometime back.


----------



## hahahari (Jan 3, 2008)

very interesting read......


----------



## Anindya (Jan 3, 2008)

I have written a post about Nostradamus` predictions, that actually happened and those are yet to happen. Anyone can check it out here


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh, nostradame also predicted end of world in july 1999 but like 50% of his prophecies , this one also failed. And the one which came true were forced interpretation of his general predictions.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif


----------



## prakhar18 (Jan 4, 2008)

if world's end is in 2012....then why the hell people building things and doing things and all..just relax and do something to save the world.......FUTURE ki sooch the hain..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 4, 2008)

^^tu to serious ho gaya bhai. Chillax aisa kuch nahi hoga.


----------



## mavihs (Jan 4, 2008)

i heard that Bible even the NASA has confirmed that something is going 2 happen in 2012.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 4, 2008)

*urbanlegends.about.com/cs/historical/a/nostradamus.htm


----------



## Chirag (Jan 4, 2008)

Everyday the "end of world" date changes.


----------



## karnivore (Jan 4, 2008)

For all fans of the constar NOSTRADAMUS, plz read "The Mask of Nostradamus" by James Randi. You might just wake up.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 4, 2008)

*www.nostradamusonline.com/images/bookcover.jpg
Dunno about this book, but I had a book on Nostradamus' Prophecies. All of them. It was with the original confusing writing of Nostradamus. We are supposed to understand the inner meaning of these quatrains & infer them.


----------



## gsoul2soul (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm scared... 2012? that's way to near for my comfort level!!

Daymn...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 4, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> *www.nostradamusonline.com/images/bookcover.jpg
> Dunno about this book, but I had a book on Nostradamus' Prophecies. All of them. It was with the original confusing writing of Nostradamus. We are supposed to understand the inner meaning of these quatrains & infer them.


World war 3 in 2008-2012 , said nostredame ????? Cant be true , he said , world will end in july 1999. We still are alive. So , what he thought??? who will fight in WW3 after end of world in 1999 ????


----------



## mavihs (Jan 5, 2008)

~Phenom~ said:


> World war 3 in 2008-2012 , said nostredame ????? Cant be true , he said , world will end in july 1999. We still are alive. So , what he thought??? who will fight in WW3 after end of world in 1999 ????


Naaa!!!
he can't say that. i havn't read anywhere about he saying that. u must hav heard the fox 1.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 5, 2008)

*www.google.co.in/search?q=nostrada...ls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


read the results


----------



## mavihs (Jan 5, 2008)

i read the result & also opened 'em & read the whole thing. nowhere it was mention that he predicted that world will come 2 an end on 1999.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 5, 2008)

~Phenom~ said:


> World war 3 in 2008-2012 , said nostredame ????? Cant be true , he said , world will end in july 1999. We still are alive. So , what he thought??? who will fight in WW3 after end of world in 1999 ????


*He never said anything*, Phenom. We assumed that he said the world'll end in July 1999. *He never gave direct info*. *We inferred*. We have to assume our inference wrong.

Who cares anyway?
*I live my life to full NOW. Not in my past. Not in my future.*


----------



## neelu09 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wo to bol ke chala gaya apan ko tension de gaya


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 17, 2008)

The problem is that Nostradamus wrote everything in code. He was afraid of being persecuted by the church at the time. For example, 

"There will be fire in the skies of the New City"

When scholars read that they thought the U.S.S.R. will launch a nuclear attack on New York. In fact that's what is said in the first film,"The Man Who Saw Tomorrow". Who would have dreamt that what he actually meant was that someone would fly aeroplanes into the twin towers!!!

Nostradamus only wrote what he saw. Imagine him in his time trying to imagine a city, skyscrapers, aeroplanes!!! Must have been all greek to him.

He also said the war would start from near the middle east, by a guy with a turban. I do not think anyone would have thought of Osama Bin Laden.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## eggman (Mar 6, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> *He never said anything*, Phenom. We assumed that he said the world'll end in July 1999. *He never gave direct info*. *We inferred*. We have to assume our inference wrong.



Nope. He infact gave direct Date.

```
The year 1999, seventh month, [or simply "sept"]
From the sky will come a great King of Terror.
To bring back to life the great King of the Mongols,
Before and after Mars to reign by good luck.
```

Read it. There are very few times he gave exact dates, and he was wrong. 
As every criticizer would say, even I would say, why do all interpret the prophecies _after_ the event, while the advantage of Known facts, and not _before_ the events, now that will be _prediction_.

Think about it, with so many statistical data and advanced technologies, we can't predict the Weather of next week precisely. How can a man predict future events of 500 years?

Its just human mind who love to believe conspiracies and Future predictions...nothing else.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

^^human is dolt and complex enuf to comprehend anything.


----------



## mavihs (Mar 7, 2008)

@eggman
don't underestimate the power of the human mind!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

that crazy git predicted that world was going to end before 2008...
and like all other philosopher-a$$holes, he was wrong.
I am still alive.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 7, 2008)

gagan007 said:


> gobbling....impossible...according to scientific studies....sun will burn out and *earth will drift away from earth* due to loss in its gravitational force...
> 
> 
> @The Devil: buddy atleast do not call him the di*khead...very rude of you



earth will drift away from earth

Huh!
<faints>


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 7, 2008)

Ive heard of many prophecies by ppl from the old civilizations like nostradamus, the maya civilizations etc,,,the common point between them is that they predicted everything insane and bad like "storms, earthquakes, world wars".....kabhi kuch accha predict nahi kiya......!


----------



## eggman (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not underestimating the human mind.That will be stupid .I'm saying that believers overestimate the powers of stars...


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 7, 2008)

this nostradamus code is a piece of ****. not true to abt a 1% part.he just wrote all the rubbish things which can be interpreted in many ways.but wen one reads it he wil always try to relate it to the things happened around him n say YEAH THIS WAS WRITTEN IN THE CODE. but code contained only things like fire from sky, earthquake n all SHITy things with no exact relevance to happenings and dates. even it was shown on NAT GEO part 1month abt this dumb code.they showed that it was just a piece of ****


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 7, 2008)

actually, the nostradamus code was sorta like this


```
//Nostradamus pwns everyone
#include<iostream.h>
#include<nostra.h>
main()
{
loop:                                       // They didn't have proper loops back then
char* prediction,truthval,stringss;
cin>>stringss;
cin>>truthval;
if(truthval=="yup")
{
prediction=stringss;
cout<<"\n"<<prediction<<" will happen\n";
}
else if(truthval=="nope")
{
prediction=stringss;
cout<<"\n"<<prediction<<" will NOT happen\n";
}
else
{
//do nothing ...... f******* 
}
goto loop:

cout<<" NOSTRADAMUS is GOD";  // Nostra never knew that this sentence would cease to exist
return 1;  // Zero wasnt' invented back then
}
```


In a serious view:

If u can write thousand lines of 5#!7, atleast one of them must be true . And with idiots who magnify the remotest of resemblances between Nostra' writings and real-life incidents, its easy to believe that Nostra f's everyone


----------

